# I wish....



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

...we could add new Sense lockscreen styles. They have Stocks, Weather, Facebook, and Photos - why not News Headlines? Just saying.....

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

